# Albino Eastern Giant Millipede (Narceus Americanus breeding habits



## sarahpede (Jun 16, 2008)

Albino Eastern Giant Millipede (Narceus Americanus breeding habits i need to now sone my report dependes on it eney info will do thanks :wall:   my mom put a pic of her http://www.wynneweb.com/images/SMDA.jpg she is the small yellow won


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Jun 16, 2008)

sarahpede said:


> Albino Eastern Giant Millipede (Narceus Americanus breeding habits i need to now sone my report dependes on it eney info will do thanks :wall:   my mom put a pic of her http://www.wynneweb.com/images/SMDA.jpg she is the small yellow won


wut?  i thynk dat duh albynoh iz duh sam az duh normul kuler milipeedz uv duh saym specez

Seriously, I found this in a quick search for millipede breeding:

http://www.brandywinezoo.org/millipede.html

edited to add:

I wasn't trying to be mean, just having fun!  

Your typing is the only way that you have to express yourself, many people will judge you by it.  I used to type all of my internet posts  into microsoft word, then run a spell check, then copy and paste it onto forums.  Just a thought!


----------



## sarahpede (Jun 16, 2008)

sorry but no she is much tinyer 2 ins or so North American species not african


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Jun 16, 2008)

sarahpede said:


> sorry but no she is much tinyer CB 1.5"- 2",North American species not african


I understand that, but the breeding habits should be the same. 

There aren't many books or other references around regarding millipedes, you'll probably have to take what you can get.


----------



## sarahpede (Jun 17, 2008)

i manly thout that difrent sise difrent breed would mean diferent breeding habets    :razz:


----------



## sarahpede (Jun 17, 2008)

this is a litol of topic but eany budy now the size rang :wall:


----------



## Matt K (Jun 18, 2008)

sarahpede said:


> this is a litol of topic but eany budy now the size rang :wall:



:? .... Could you please repeat this post in English?  I do not understand this comment.... thank you.


----------



## crpy (Jun 18, 2008)

sarahpede said:


> this is a litol of topic but eany budy now the size rang :wall:


wth, are you serious:?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jun 18, 2008)

357wheelgunner said:


> I understand that, but the breeding habits should be the same.
> 
> There aren't many books or other references around regarding millipedes, you'll probably have to take what you can get.


Read this thread so we put out an issue with a detailed article on breeding albino _Narceus americanus_ just shipped last week (okay maybe it was already in the works).


----------



## sarahpede (Jun 22, 2008)

*Size range of Albino Eastern Giant Millipede*

Sarah was wondering how big her Albino would get when adult sized. Or maybe it is an adult? She (I - her mom) bought it online and thought it would be bigger from the name "Giant". It's barely 2 inches long. 
Thanks.
Mompede
(hint try sounding her messages out loud - the make more sense that way!)


----------



## Matt K (Jun 22, 2008)

Sarahpede and Mompede-

I think that the normal size range for those is 4 to 5 inches long, and they are a little stout so they appear even larger in a way.  'Giant' is a relative term when it comes to bugs.... 

*edit*
*To all others:*

I have just learned that Sarah is 11, has some dyslexia and has a difficult time with spelling.  So my suggestion is to encourage her and be understanding of the spelling issues. She's a good kid trying to learn about cool bugs, and after all, it's one more person to help build the hobby up! ... so please be nice.


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Jun 23, 2008)

Matt K said:


> I have just learned that Sarah is 11, has some dyslexia and has a difficult time with spelling.  So my suggestion is to encourage her and be understanding of the spelling issues. She's a good kid trying to learn about cool bugs, and after all, it's one more person to help build the hobby up! ... so please be nice.


I second the motion, but also recommend to her mom that she set up her daughter's internet forum signatures to explain that, so that people don't resort to "tough love" encouragement styles (usually required to motivate sloppy adults who make no effort to spell or punctuate their posts).

I also play online games and it's really frustrating because you can't tell if someone is 11 years old and can't spell well yet, or 21 years old and a complete slob in all aspects of life, including spelling.  Writing it out clears up any questions.


----------



## John Apple (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello Sarah...let me say congrats on your millipede....The size is around 3-4" as adults.
Room temp of 65-75 is good enough
The ones I have eat oak leaves and some romain lettuce. Every now and then I put in an apple slice or a piece of melon.
As far as breeding goes Sarah I just leave mine together in a big communal tank and they breed very well. I also keep the dirt slightly damp


----------

